

Steve Blank's Lean Launchpad & Chuck Eesley's Tech Entreprenur class cancelled - dhawalhs
https://plus.google.com/b/107809899089663019971/107809899089663019971/posts/LniJSBQJec5

======
habitatforus
It is clear that something isn't going according to plan. With two startups
coming out of the same program at a top school, I'm sure there is enough bad
blood, lawyers, friendships, and did I mention lawyers that people don't want
to talk.

But how does a startup handle this? When it is clear to your customers that
you something is happening, but you aren't at liberty to say.

~~~
pnmahoney
there is a rumor that initial delays had to do with (what would seem to be a
very cautious) aversion re: sopa/pipa issues over the screencasts. i say that
"there is a rumor" because the only extent i know about it is _as a rumor_
from someone who didn't have the clearest picture so i won't vouch for it -
especially b/c it remains unclear to me exactly what the fear is rooted in.

------
arikrak
Why don't they send an email "class cancelled" so people know what happened to
it?

------
jtempleton
The class-central.com page is now saying that all coursera classes are delayed
indefinitely. This is very unfortunate because all these classes were of
interest to me and my colleagues. It's rare that one can get this kind of
insight in advanced topics.

------
krschultz
I suspected this becuase of the radio silence as of late. It's definitely
disappointing.

I was wondering what the class would be like - it certaintly couldn't be like
the class that Steve blogged about a lot last semester.

------
venti
I signed up for the Lean Launchpad course and apart from the confirmation
e-mail I did not receive any other information, yet. It might just be a
technical glitch or their way of preventing too many people from signing up.

------
barret907k
Man I was really looking forward to this. Now I'll have to go learn elsewhere.

~~~
mullr
As was I. But in the meantime, I've been reading the three books that Steve
Blank has recommended in various interviews (citation needed):

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-
Continuous-...](http://www.amazon.com/Lean-Startup-Entrepreneurs-Continuous-
Innovation/dp/0307887898)

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Business-Model-Generation-
Visionaries-...](http://www.amazon.com/Business-Model-Generation-Visionaries-
Challengers/dp/0470876417)

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Successful-
Strateg...](http://www.amazon.com/Four-Steps-Epiphany-Successful-
Strategies/dp/0976470705)

I'd still love to know what was planned for the class, but these volumes have
been valuable to me.

------
pitt1980
the udacity site (Prof Thrun's startup) indicates that they're going to have
upcoming classes on:THEORY OF COMPUTATION, OPERATING SYSTEMS, COMPUTER
NETWORKS, DISTRIBUTED SYSTEMS, COMPUTER SECURITY, ALGORITHMS AND DATA
STRUCTURES, SOFTWARE ENGINEERING PRACTICES, BUILDING WEB APPLICATIONS (sorry
about the caps, copied and pasted from udacity.com)

